# Braided Loaf



## carnivore (Jan 21, 2004)

*Braided Loaf*

1 pkg active dry yeast
1 tsp honey
1 cup warm milk (110 deg. F)
4 tbsp butter, melted
about 3 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 egg yolk beaten w/1 tsp milk, for glazing
--combine the yeast, honey, milk, and butter, stir, and let sit for 15 minutes.  combine with 2 1/2 cups of the flour, salt, & egg in a mixing bowl.  mix together.  knead, slowly adding more flour until the dough doesn't stick to your hands too much.  place in an oiled bowl, cover, and let rise in a warm place for 1 1/2 hours.  punch down dough and separate into 3 pieces.  roll the pieces into long cylindrical strips.  braid on a lightly oiled baking sheet, cover, and let rise for 30 more minutes.  brush with the egg glaze, and bake at 375 for 25-45 minutes (the book said 45 minutes, i probably only did about 25 or 30).  let cool.


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 22, 2004)

I gave it a shot, Carnivore - here  is my result:







Followed your  recipe to the letter, except let the second rising go for 1 - 1/2 hours.  I've been intending to try a longer 2nd rise to improve the texture - and Voila! Holes - it did!  See:






Thanks  for the help - I "kneaded" it!

Old Coot


----------



## carnivore (Jan 22, 2004)

looks great oldcoot!  i'm glad you had good results too.  no problem with the help--it's the yeast i could do


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 22, 2004)

Are all those flour-y phrases necessary?


----------



## carnivore (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry, BubbaG--i guess we're all just bread to be comedians.

oldcoot--i'm going to try the extended second rise idea--i want holes in my bread like that!


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 22, 2004)

Now that I've gotten this far, I'm going  to get really brave and try a shot at that ciabatta the "Elf praised so highly a long time back.  Stay tuned.


----------



## maws (Jan 24, 2004)

Regarding Oldcoot and his ciabatta. Could somebody please tell me exactly what the secrets are of a good crust and holey texture? I know the dough should be very slack and olive oil added, but are there any further recommendations?

Maws


----------



## Dove (Jan 24, 2004)

*Bread,cornbread,sandwiches*

Carnivore
Is that plain flour or bread flour??  
Dove


----------



## carnivore (Jan 24, 2004)

hey Dove,
i used bleached all-purpose flour.


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 25, 2004)

Maws, last night BW came to me demanding a quick loaf of french to go with the Jambalaya she was preparing.  I had 2 hours!

So I dumped 2 cups of AP flour, a tsp of salt , a pkg of Rapid Rise yeast, and 9 oz water into the Kitchen Aid.  Rolled the result into a long, slim very soft dough cylinder, and let it rise about 1 1/2 hours.  Then Baked it at 375F for 1/2 hour, spraying it twice with water.  Perfect timing!

Result: hard criisp crust, pretty good texture with lot of those nice holes!  And surprisingly goood flavor!  A long rising seems to be  the secret to holes.

(Then at dinner I tried a drizzle of olive oil and freshly ground black pepper, like you  follks recommended - yuck!  But it sure was good dipped into the jambalaya!  )


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Fresh yeast bread in 2 hours! Way to go!!    Oldcoot


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 26, 2004)

Chris, Fleischman's told me their Rapid Rise yeast required only a single rising - I've tried it several times and they are quite right.  Usually I still let my stuff rise twice, however.  Can't say I notice any difference.


----------

